# Help identifying faucet



## mntentman (Aug 27, 2008)

Amazing what you find when you look a little harder.

So never mind... http://www.diychatroom.com/images/smilies/whistling2.gif


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Good detective work there!


----------

